# 2011 Boxxer R2C2 vs Boxxer RC?



## madridg (Apr 17, 2006)

FYI: this is a crosspost form the suspension forum, hoping to get some help soon!

anyone try the Boxxer RC?

anyone try the Boxxer RC and love it or hate it? rather buy the R2C2?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

The RC is just simpler, less dampening adjustments. I believe the coil side is identical. I have a boxxer RC 2011 and from what I could tell it was pretty dang plush. But I never even rode the thing, swapped it out for a WC and the rc has been sitting in my garage ever since.


----------



## madridg (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks his dudeness! you must be the only RC owner out there  thanks for your feedback.

Based on the minimal response, the RC may not be the way to go, especially if I ever want to sell it later, nobody will know what it is


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Before mission control rolled around three or so years ago, the damper in the boxxer rc was the stuff in the long travel world. Personally I like the simplicity of the RC but when staying on the ground and being responsive need to come from the same piece of suspension, the new adjustments are a necessity. However, I feel I need these adjustments more on the rear of my race bike than the front. If you want a simple set up, grab an RC for cheap. If you want to be able to adapt and adjust your fork to conquer all terrain, then get the one with mission.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

or get the RC and drop an Avalanche cartridge in it and have a flagship fork.


----------

